# Animal Crossing NX?



## kennedycrossing (Jul 26, 2016)

Forgive me if there's another thread on this, but what are your theories as to what console the next AC game will be on? I'd like to buy the NX as the new Legend of Zelda and Pikmin game are to be released on it, but my interest in the NX initially began because people were predicting that AC would be released on it at some point. I know it's too early to know for certain if it will, which is why I'm asking for theories. What are your thoughts?


----------



## JCnator (Jul 27, 2016)

At this point, it's safe to assume that the next mainline Animal Crossing game will never be released on Wii U, as the current president of Nintendo told that the hardware is basically no longer getting any support outside of Paper Mario: Color Splash and The Legend of Zelda: Breath of Wild.

Since the upcoming late-2016 mobile Animal Crossing spinoff will have a connectivity feature with the future mainline Animal Crossing, it might as well be very likely that the NX will receive one sooner or later. Gotta preorder that console as soon as it's available.


----------



## maounkhan (Jul 27, 2016)

Yeah, it's gonna connect to NX so soon!


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 28, 2016)

i actually doubt theyll put it on the nx? idk i feel like they did great with handhelds and ac is supposed to be portable game anyways. what would happen to the happy home showcase?


----------



## Draco (Aug 1, 2016)

sosod1 said:


> i actually doubt theyll put it on the nx? idk i feel like they did great with handhelds and ac is supposed to be portable game anyways. what would happen to the happy home showcase?



you could just get houses when you trade with people or visit towns ( should be that way anyway) and once a week like they did at start in ACNL send you a house.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 1, 2016)

These are some feautures I would like to see in the new AC game:

1. Retaining mayorship.
2. Ability to choose where people move in, or using the sign method like in previous games.
3. Bring back older characters like Meow. She was only available with an e-reader card so maybe she could be available in this game with an amiibo card.
4. Addition of more types of ordinances, like setting up a town theme.
5. Ability to reject certain villagers.
6. Maybe more space in the town, like on the GCN, and ability to have up to 15 people like the GCN.
7. Maybe requests for new villagers? It would be nice to see Nintendi consider public input for their game.
8. Ability to choose what your player looks like from the start, like in Happy Home Designer.
9. Addition of more types of flowers. I would like to see sunflowers in the game.

Those are just some I think of right off the top of my head. ^^


----------



## Draco (Aug 2, 2016)

xSuperMario64x said:


> These are some feautures I would like to see in the new AC game:
> 
> 1. Retaining mayorship.
> 2. Ability to choose where people move in, or using the sign method like in previous games.
> ...



Yeah i like most of that.  Btw i have found a full proof way. to limit where houses go. Villagers are bound to same rules we are when building a house not near river,pond,ect other house. also other landmakes ie town projects. i use theses to limit where the villager can put his or her house
if you do it right u can cover all but a few spots thus lineing up your houses nicely.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 2, 2016)

Draco said:


> Yeah i like most of that.  Btw i have found a full proof way. to limit where houses go. Villagers are bound to same rules we are when building a house not near river,pond,ect other house. also other landmakes ie town projects. i use theses to limit where the villager can put his or her house
> if you do it right u can cover all but a few spots thus lineing up your houses nicely.



Well, I have done that in areas like the campsite, but I don't like to, just, scatter PWPs all over my town, so I usually plot-reset. I did that for Bangle last night, and it took about 5 times to get her into the spot I wanted her in. 

That isn't a bad idea, though. I just pay close attantion to detail and coordination.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was also hoping that Isabelle could tell you which villager plans to move out.

Also, maybe she could get fired...? ^^"


----------



## oath2order (Aug 11, 2016)

xSuperMario64x said:


> These are some feautures I would like to see in the new AC game:
> 
> 1. Retaining mayorship.



I mean, this is going to be the new default, right?



xSuperMario64x said:


> 2. Ability to choose where people move in, or using the sign method like in previous games.



I'd like it IF you could customize what the signs said at least.



xSuperMario64x said:


> 3. Bring back older characters like Meow. She was only available with an e-reader card so maybe she could be available in this game with an amiibo card.



I don't know why they didn't just do all old characters on e-reader cards



xSuperMario64x said:


> 4. Addition of more types of ordinances, like setting up a town theme.



Like what



xSuperMario64x said:


> 5. Ability to reject certain villagers.



This goes against the entire point of the game, the randomness of new neighbors



xSuperMario64x said:


> 6. Maybe more space in the town, like on the GCN, and ability to have up to 15 people like the GCN.



Given that it'll be on the NX, this is a given that it'll be bigger.



xSuperMario64x said:


> 7. Maybe requests for new villagers? It would be nice to see Nintendi consider public input for their game.



Given what I've seen on this community, that would be a terrible idea.



xSuperMario64x said:


> 8. Ability to choose what your player looks like from the start, like in Happy Home Designer.



Yeah that could work good. They need this anyways, the random facial features is an outdated concept.



xSuperMario64x said:


> 9. Addition of more types of flowers. I would like to see sunflowers in the game.



Sunflowers are boring give me green tulips or roses.


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 11, 2016)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Well, I have done that in areas like the campsite, but I don't like to, just, scatter PWPs all over my town, so I usually plot-reset. I did that for Bangle last night, and it took about 5 times to get her into the spot I wanted her in.
> 
> That isn't a bad idea, though. I just pay close attantion to detail and coordination.
> 
> ...


YES! That would be awesome if you could fire Isabelle in the next game!


----------



## AudyBanana (Aug 19, 2016)

Alien51 said:


> YES! That would be awesome if you could fire Isabelle in the next game!



How about having Isabelle not be such a bad secretary in the first place?


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 20, 2016)

omg i bet everyone who wants to fire isabelle is secretly pelly


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 20, 2016)

Things I would like to see:

I want to be able to retain mayorship in this game. It was a huge success in New Leaf so I believe it should be carried over! In additon, more PWP's should be included in the game to give more variety!

It would be cool to see HHD customization for homes be intergrated, including each villager having a front garden and when decorating, it could be as easy as it is in HHD! Don't forget all the stuff being included in the catelog!

The Island should also return with new tours and and more items sold!

I was thinking maybe that the bus and train could return to the game as well as the boat.

Lottie should also come to the game and work in Nook Homes!


----------



## Rasha (Aug 20, 2016)

at this point I don't care much about what they'll do gameplay wise. but if there's one in the making I only hope they'll add more wolf villagers. or even better, foxes


----------



## matt (Aug 20, 2016)

Its definitely a high chance for NX release, to give it a big head start.
They're working on an amiibo card patch for new leaf, keeping everyone playing New Leaf. I doubt they'll release a Wii U version, its too late now. Even my Wii U is now boxed up (moving house end of august). It would be best for NX release to get the best results


----------



## ilovebob123 (Aug 21, 2016)

I have such high hopes for this next game already, I'm scared that I'm going to be dissapointed. Some of the things that I'm hoping for are:
- It would be great to have the grid layout/placement design used in HHD to place PWPs. No more Isabelle saying "Sorry it's too close to ...." Or "How's here? *Puts it in completely wrong place*"
- Personally I would love to see tree houses added! How cool would that be! With bridges connecting them all up so that you have 2 levels to your town.
-Maybe a fully customisable island too with more shops/ a holiday hotel where your villagers can go/can invite villagers to live in your town! 
- and generally more items/ more ways to make your town and homes unique!


----------



## tsukune_713 (Aug 21, 2016)

i want pretty much more of everything lolfor bigger towns and everything to be a bit bigger with the veiw a little more down so things are even bigger looking
i want to not be able to earn tons and tons of bells from going to the island at night, its pretty game breaking to me because it takes away the challenge XD


----------



## Antonio (Aug 21, 2016)

Sounds interesting....


Maybe we can have more colors in patterns?? That's my opinion..


----------



## pika62221 (Aug 26, 2016)

maounkhan said:


> Yeah, it's gonna connect to NX so soon!



NX isn't even coming out itself until March! Then, the time it takes to develop Animal Crossing, combined with the fact the core was off doing Splatoon, forced to quickly make HHD using New Leaf's engine (AF was done by second party NDCube), it's not going to be all that soon. The update to New Leaf, HHD, and mobile are what's going to happen this fall.


To answer the main thing, yeah, NX will get one, Wii U for all intents and purposes got its Animal Crossing game with Amiibo Festival. Love it or hate it, it is Wii U's version of Animal Crossing. Fans just have to learn to accept that Wii U wasn't a high seller, combined with the fact this series sells insanely better on handhelds, it's a given that Wii U won't get another Animal Crossing game.


----------



## Mash (Aug 27, 2016)

You should be able to connect both New Leaf and happy home designer in this game.  You should also be able to ride cars and such, idk.  It'd be pretty cool.


----------

